# any news from the Bahamas yet?



## Scuba Fletch (Nov 1, 2007)

We're supposed to go to Paradise Island for Thanksgiving... any news yet on TS Noel?  Damage?


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty much a non event on New Providence, 5" of rain, a little wind.


----------



## TomCayman (Nov 1, 2007)

If an island gets major damage from a TS as opposed to a Hurricane, I'd worry about their building standards 

Seriously, a TS should be no big deal anywhere, except perhaps with high waves on exposed shores causing wave damage.

Didn't stop the !@$!@$!@$ weather channel last weekend warning people not to visit Jamaica or Cayman.. grrr


----------



## Scuba Fletch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

So glad it wasn't too bad.  I just read the report that said it was the deadliest storm of the season - so I was worried about too much rain, beach erosion, etc.  

Our T/S is at Paradise Island Beach Club, but we always stay a few extra days to enjoy Atlantis (stay at the Comfort Suites, since they have a deal with Atlantis...).


----------



## suzanne (Nov 5, 2007)

We just returned on Saturday from a week at the Westwind II Club on Cable Beach. No damage that we saw anywhere.  We spent Friday at Atlantis touring the aquarium etc for the day. There was alot of high surf all week long and the winds blew non stop anywhere from 20 to 40 miles per hour with a few gusts a bit higher but nothing major. Due to the wind and surf conditions, it was  not a good week for any water related activities.

The biggest issue was that they shut down the airport on Wednesday & Thursday. Alot of places closed early on Wednesday and did not open at all on Thursday. It was hard to find a decent restaurant that was open on those two days. The bus's stopped running early on Wednesday and did not run at all on Thursday so alot of the people could not get to work, so they just did not bother to open. Otherwise all is well all over the Island.

Suzanne


----------



## Scuba Fletch (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update Suzanne - I hope you still had a great time...

We're leaving on Saturday.  Can't wait to see the Cove and new Dolphin area at Atlantis...


----------

